# Help with decision on my first FS bike, leaning towards Polygon Siskiu T8



## AlexeyKozik (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi, this is my first post here, but I have been lurking since I got into this sport about a year ago. I have been riding relatively entry level XC hardtail and after really enjoying it, I feel like I am ready to get a full suspension bike. I ride in Southeast Pennsylvania and the trails can sometimes be quite rocky rooty and steep.

Now I have been doing my research for about 3 months now and after excel spreadsheets, thousands of browser tabs opened, and I am really getting close to the point on decision paralysis.

My budget is $2000 and even that took a while to come to grips with. So no Trek or Santa Cruizes for me.

Initially the bike that really peaked my interest was Motobecane HAL Boost S12 29er  The features that drew me to it was the price of $2000, the fork (Rockshox Pike), and the SHIMANO SLX/XT 1x12 drivetrain. Of course, I have read all the negative things that people say about BikesDirect and Motobecane, but also few people who bought them and liked them. However, the negative comments lead me to continue my research.

After looking at pretty much everything under the sun, I sort of keep coming back to Polygon Siskiu T8 Shimano SLX . The price is $2200, which I guess I can swallow. But it has SHIMANO SLX 1x12 drivetrain, which I want, 4 pot brakes, and no people bashing it with the same ferocity. The one downgrade from the Motobecane is that it has Rockshox Revelation instead of Pike. Is that a deal breaker? Remember, I am coming from a hardtail with 100mm XC fork.

I have looked at other bikes such as YT Jeffsy, and Marin Rift Zone 2/3, but the components on those are definitely lower level like Sram SX and 2 pot breaks.

I have attached the geometry comparison between the two bikes with YT Jeffsy for reference.










At this point I am almost set on Siskui T8. Does anyone have any advice, input, word of wisdom, word of caution, another bike suggestion, another (less expensive) hobby suggestion?

Thanks,
Alexey


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I never suggest buying a bike on a list of parts ,they wear/break. The first thing anyone wanting to buy a bike ,is fit, If it's too small or big the best parts aren't going help. Have you thought about used? Why do you think you need the 4 pot brakes, If you are a bigger guy ok, if you riding big mountains ok , for most trail riding maybe not.


----------



## AlexeyKozik (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks for reply. I am going by their sizing guide. Like I said, I am not in the position to go get sized at my local Trek store, for example. 

I suppose I don't "need" 4 pot brakes. But there are a lot of things the people don't "need" on their bikes. I guess I just want to get the best bang for my buck.

I have looked at getting used bikes, and that was actually my first inclination, but to my surprise, I have not found a whole a lot used that was worth looking at under $2000. I guess, unlike cars, mountain bikes don't lose half their value as soon as you ride them off the lot.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

You are doing the right thing researching and comparing components but I would also be concerned with the FRAME and the parts associated with linkages. If the linkages use bushings or sleeves this is a wear item that ONLY the manufacturer can supply and some of the 'links' you provide will have sketchy support for parts. 

There was a recent post from a guy who has a new HAL and is dealing with this very issue due to what appears to be improperly installed bushings from factory. Looking at link for the Siskui it's not clear if they use bushings/sleeves in their linkage. I would suggest a frame with sealed bearings in the linkages that are less prone to wear and you have a better likelihood of finding replacements when needed.

Also of note...I got my 2018 Kona Process 153 AL/DL for $2300 new, my buddy got a 2018 Jeffsey for $2200 new (both on-line purchases within the last 2 years). The Kona is built like a tank with oversized sealed bearings at the linkages. It came with Yari fork, RS Deluxe shock, GX Eagle, Guide R brakes, RS Reverb dropper, WTB Asym rims. I've put close to 3,000 singletrack miles on it and except for wear items it's been great. I'm 220lbs and ride technical XC terrain and have never needed 4 piston brakes...if you do lots of downhill it may be a different story.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I do recommend shopping for a bike through a local dealer. You can get warranty support much easier. I have nothing against a bike that's shipped direct to door but you may end up needing to ship stuff back to them if there is a warranty issue. 

At the end of summer, you will see a lot of bikes go on sale, especially FS bikes. In my area, you can score a Specialized Stumpjumper Comp for $1999 or a Kona Process 153 for the same price. If you can hold out until the end of summer, definitely look around. If the Process 153 is of interest to you, just keep watching Kona's website for the end of season sale. 

As for the Pike/Revelation fork, they are essentially the same fork (2018 models and up). It's the same thing with the Yari/Lyrik forks as well. The difference is the internal parts such as the air shaft and damper. I've upgraded my Revelation into a Pike just by changing the internals out. I wouldn't recommend that approach to a new rider though. If you can score a bike with a Pike, then perfect!


----------



## AlexeyKozik (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks both for replies. Good point on looking a little closer into frame. I looked on their website and it looks like they sell replacement hardware. One of the kits is linkage bearing kit. So I guess that is an encouraging sign and tells me that they use sealed bearings.


----------



## jaxthedog (Jun 4, 2007)

Which one did you get ?? Polygon or the Motobecane HAL ? 
Any first impressions you’d share ?

I too have been looking at Polygon and bikesdirect bikes. 

Literally they are the only 2 bike brands In that price range you can get right now. Everything else under $3 or 4k is literally been sold out - everywhere I look for at least the past 30 days. Online and bike store brands too...

Polygon looks like a solid value in my opinion. But not a ton of press reviews - only a few reviews from pinkbike, and outdoor gear lab. 

In polygon - I’m looking at the D6 ( and would upgrade the fork immediately to a Fox or marzochi ) or at the T7. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexeyKozik (Jun 10, 2020)

I ended up ordering Polygon T8. Its actually coming in couple of days, It was on preorder for about 1.5 months, which I was aware of when ordered.

At this point, I have not second guessed my decision and actually the more I think about it and read some info, (there is not a whole lot, like you noticed yourself) the more I am convinced that I made the right decision.

For one, I have contacted Bikesdirect about 4 times with different questions, and only got response to one of them. With Bikesonline, I have gotten responses to all of my 6 or so emails. 

I also ended up buying an Polygon Road bike to upgrade my current one, so I was doing quite a bit of info searching on Polygon bikes in general. A lot of youtube videos with review and info was from Malaysia, Indonesia, few from Australia. And it looks like Polygon is a real Bike company that have been operating mostly in South Asia, and Australia, for a while, and now they are trying to break into US market. Where as bikesdirect just simply are trying to cut as much cost with everything they can to just put parts together and sell the bikes for the most rock bottom price. 

Another thing that swayed me towards Polygon, is that they offer replacement parts such as derailleur hangers, suspension pivot bearing kits, and such.

So in summary, I guess, I will comeback here to post some info once the bike arrives, but at this point, I'd recommend Polygon. But I would also recommend against buying something new and then upgrading major part right a way, I feel like you lose a lot of value that way. Unless when you are really looking for is not in stock. 

Alexey


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Polygon are a reputable brand (Asia/Pacific)...

I got the Polygon Siskiu N8.

Everything worked fine out of the box.

Coped with Park duties last November, setup stock, no issues.

As I do with any/every bike I've owned, I end up tweaking things, changing out parts, making the bike more your own, sort of thing.

Custom bits I've added:
*170mm Fox Factory 36 Grip2 fork - factory orange
*Shimano SLX/XT/Sunrace 11spd drivetrain w/ 30t Oval Chainring
*150mm Giant Contact dropper seatpost and remote (for some reason my size L came w/ a 125mm dropper!?)
*Spank Spike rims on DT Swiss hubs
*2.5 WTB Vigilante up front and 2.4 DHRII outback
*Spank 50mm stem w/ 800mm wide Giant, carbon handlebar
*DaBomb red grips
*Charge Cooker saddle

I prefer 11spd drivetrains and Shimano... Just works. I've found the NX 12 spd stuff works better than the GX 12 spd stuff :ymmv:

Main reason for changing out drivetrain and wheels was to drop weight.

The only thing I didn't like on my Siskiu N8 was the saddle.

I suspect in mtb'ers hell you'll ride for eternity on an entity saddle. Continuous climb w/ no sign of DH.

The Revelation fork will serve you well.

Over time you can upgrade the internals.

The only other issue w/ my Siskiu N8... I don't get enough time to ride it!

I have four mules I try and share saddle time evenly between. First world problems, I know. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexeyKozik (Jun 10, 2020)

Apologize for not posting sooner, but wanted to give my impressions on Siskiu T8 and on Polygon bikes in general.

First thing is if anyone was unsure about Bikesonline or Polygon bikes, I want to assure everyone that they are legit. After doing just as much research into my new carbon road bike, I ended up getting it from Bikesonline as well. The road bike that I got was Polygon Strattos S7. Both Strattos S7 and Suskiu T8 had to be preordered, and funny enough both shipped to me 2 days apart. Part of the reason that I am late with my review is that during the hotter weather I have been riding my road bike, but recently with the it cooling off, I have switched to riding my mountain bike.

What can I say about Suskiu T8? I freaking love it. Now you got to understand that I am not one of those elitist reviewers who wants to see if this dirt-cheap entry level $2,300 bike would be capable of riding over a couple of leaves. I upgraded from actual entry level $300 hard tail. So I cant really tell you how it stacks up to the competition. But what I can tell you that it was exactly what I was looking for. 3 month of internet research has been well worth it, as every time I ride it, I have a huge smile on my face. And I have been riding it roughly 4 times a week, thanks to a nice mountain nature trail area near my house. 

As far as components, I have not changed one thing on it. I love the 4 pot breaks, the 1x12 shimano drivetrain, the dropper post, the fork and shock. This was part of my original appeal, was not needing to buy something then have to add money to make it what you wanted.

The things that I have added was the front mud guard, the chain guide and the chain guard, that is it. People say that it has a little flimsy dropper post lever, and I can see that, but honestly what you actually need to use it, there are no issues with it whatsoever. So I left it alone. 

And far as riding impressions. Compared to my hardtail with 71 head tube angle, when I get on the Siskiu, it feels like an entirely different bike. I am sure that my skills have been improving steadily as well, but I am going so much quicker on my familiar trails than before on my old bike. I feel steadier and more balanced as well. Another aspect that I was impressed by is its climbing. I am not just talking about low enough gearing. On my old bike I had to often get up from my seat, and it was a balancing act between spinning the rear tire and lifting the front. On Suskiu, I am always planted on my seat, sometimes having to lean forward just a bit, but as long as you got legs, you can get up anything.

And finally, it just looks so freaking cool. Let me know if anyone has specific questions. I’ll try to answer.


----------



## quiggers (May 28, 2021)

Awesome summary Alex. How is the sizing ?


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

AlexeyKozik said:


> Apologize for not posting sooner, but wanted to give my impressions on Siskiu T8 and on Polygon bikes in general.
> 
> First thing is if anyone was unsure about Bikesonline or Polygon bikes, I want to assure everyone that they are legit. After doing just as much research into my new carbon road bike, I ended up getting it from Bikesonline as well. The road bike that I got was Polygon Strattos S7. Both Strattos S7 and Suskiu T8 had to be preordered, and funny enough both shipped to me 2 days apart. Part of the reason that I am late with my review is that during the hotter weather I have been riding my road bike, but recently with the it cooling off, I have switched to riding my mountain bike.
> 
> ...


Great write-up, Alex. Have you made any upgrades to the components? From what I've read, this bike benefits from a t30 chainring and a volume spacer in the front shock. Do you find that it's heavy on climbs? Lastly, some reviewers had questions on final build quality and potential support, if needed. Any idea if a LBS could/would work on this bike if something broke?


----------

